# mobile kitchen workstation



## condeesteso (24 Apr 2013)

Sorry been away! Busy y'know.
Just finished a mobile unit for a kitchen. Reclaimed marble top re-sized to 920 x 460. Carcase is cherry, painted indeed (client insistence) - F&B Lichen eggshell.











The interesting bits were the drawers, which open from either side so run right through. I used pairs of rare earth magnets set into the runners/slips and it works, snapping into closed flush position nicely. You have to be very careful getting their position bang on I found.
Whilst it was to be painted (mainly) I did manage to keep the oak handles/knobs and also left the dovetails exposed.
The brilliant Mr T (a.k.a. Holdfast Richard) has made me 6 butchers hooks, forged by hand - to hang on the rails. And I have almost finished a beech chopping block to hang of 2 of the hooks one end.
There's more stuff on the way, I shall try and take pics.






Best wishes to all of you I know out there - I am now back


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Apr 2013)

Looks nice, Douglas.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Apr 2013)

Any particular reason for the cherry, when it was to be painted?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Apr 2013)

Painting cherry (even with farrow & ball) is just plain immoral 

Your client needs to hug a few more trees!


----------



## marcros (24 Apr 2013)

very nice. i like that a lot, particularly the colour.

Did you cut the marble Douglas?


----------



## Roughcut (24 Apr 2013)

Very nice work.
Surprised why F&B would name one of their paint colours "Lichen" (Fungus)?


----------



## condeesteso (24 Apr 2013)

Hi all, thanks for the nice comments.
re the cherry, basically I knew from the off it would be painted... went to get poplar but the mill had a stash of v cheap cherry boards so I chose that. It's English and old (milled in '96) but had some wild grain in there so wastage was a bit more than planned - also I had 'mares with the drawer fronts, cutting the blind dovetails, lost 3 fronts on the trot... just breaking away (and I was being gentle).
I have saved the wild bits as the figuring is really good, just a sod to work with and I had a few surprises through the planer too :shock: 

Paul - nice to hear from you. I have an infill with your name on it (P Chapman) - I assume it was nicked as no sane person would sell it :wink: 
I'll get some pics done and show it off... see if you recognise it.

p.s. Roughcut - I have noticed F&B come up with some great names for colours - Dead Salmon, Book Room Red, Slipper Satin... I don't love working the paint, but the palette is second to none for me.

p.s. sorry Mark - no I didn't attempt the stone cutting. Found a place 10 miles away that did it in about 10 minutes for £20. Not my kind of thing, and I don't have the right gear either. I'll just stick to wood :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Apr 2013)

condeesteso":1zx9n0fv said:


> Paul - nice to hear from you. I have an infill with your name on it (P Chapman) - I assume it was nicked as no sane person would sell it :wink:
> I'll get some pics done and show it off... see if you recognise it.




Hi Douglas,

unfortunately I've never owned an infill, so it won't be mine - but be nice to see some pictures anyway.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## condeesteso (2 May 2013)

Worth a butchers'... all done now and installed. Richard's hooks looking truly excellent. I always aim to be very fussy over the details and surely these hand-forged hooks add a little bit of hand-made?











Here is the whole thing c/w chopping block in beech but I did cheat a bit for reasons of its behaviour in use.






Very many thanks to Richard for doing these for me.


----------



## No skills (2 May 2013)

A nice piece for sure, how are the hooks finished? any worries about them staining the oak handles?


----------



## condeesteso (3 May 2013)

Hi Skills - I'd say the finish on the hooks is straight from the forge - they come out a sort of charcoal. It looks exactly like Richard's holdfasts and seems very corrosion resistant. If Richard is around he will know more...? I suspect over time the hooks may mark the oak rails a bit, but it's the kind of piece that won't mind a bit of visual wear'n'tear I think.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 May 2013)

My friend's a smith, and he usually rubs stuff like that with beeswax while it's still hot.


----------



## Richard T (3 May 2013)

Hey - I finally see the home of the hooks. Very good stuff Douglas. Very neat dovetails (sorry to hear the casualty rate was high) 

I like the endless draws. Reminds me of match boxes. 

Yup. The hooks are straight from the forge, scale 'n' all. The only difference between their finish and that of the holdfasts is that I didn't give them a light oiling - I feel that in a culinary situation mineral oil might be a tad foolhardy. ... Olive oil??  

If you ever need more of the same Douglas, let me know and I will order some square bar closer to size - I drew all those out of round. (hammer)

Edited to take in Phil's post - Yes beeswax. If you have some proper beeswax Douglas you could easily heat them enough to coat them in the oven.


----------



## condeesteso (3 May 2013)

Thanks Richard on all counts, but the beeswax trick, yes I could do that. I will say this again - thank you for doing these... AND just how precious the quality forges are these days, those that understand what we do and what forges did for makers a hundred years or so ago. There are very very few left.
We need a chat about nails, and maybe (luck-pushing) hinges? (see Mr Maguire's chest :lol: http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/?p=404)


----------



## Richard T (6 May 2013)

I could certainly have a go at at hinges and general box furniture. I'd need some thinner steel than I have and a lot of practice. 

Mr. Maguire's little lot there looks the business. I hope he has more than four nails however - by my reckoning he needs twenty eight.


----------

